# Hi Everyone. Newbie from England.



## CharlotteLovesFood (Apr 30, 2018)

So I impulsively went out to buy a bbq grill the weekend. There's not really much choice that I'm aware of in the UK (but I knew I didn't want to live up to the UK stereotype and just be grilling burgers and hotdogs :rolleyes:).

I ended up with a Jumbuck dual fuel with smoker for £300 from my garden centre (I can't find any internet reviews but it's pretty much a chargriller type model). 

I haven't used the smoke box yet. So far I've just cooked lamb shoulder chops, chicken and chorizo on skewers, pork belly slices and hot dogs all in the main grill over an indirect heat. I've also drank a considerable amount of fruit cider whilst tending to the food ;)

My thermometer comes tomorrow (went for the SORAKEN because it seemed best for value and had raving reviews) Then I'm just waiting on wood chunks (again difficult to get in the uk, chips sold everywhere, but not chunks) Can I put chips in the main smoker box for a long meat cook or will they burn out too quickly?

I've watched hours of YouTube videos but it's hard to remember everything, a bit overwhelming but I'm determined to get more adventurous! :D

P.s 
Thanks for having me here!


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 30, 2018)

Welcome . Have a look around . Alot of great info on here . Enjoy .


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 30, 2018)

Welcome!!  Congrats on the new smoker, sounds like a nice rig!  Sounds like your getting to learn the smoker quite well with all that you've done so far!  Your therm sounds like a good one.  

As far as chips, they do burn to quick in my opinion... you'd be better off to do chunks.  Or, if I were you I'd check on a smoke tube from Amazen products.  They have the pellets to burn thru the tube as well!  You can check this link out if your interested.  I would think they ship to UK, but may have to double check on that!  

http://www.amazenproducts.com/category_s/12.htm


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 30, 2018)

Welcome to SMF!
I agree, if you can get chunks or even hardwood logs & split them yourself. You would be much better off.
The chips will burn right up.
The Amazen tube smoker would work very well in your situation, but as said above, I don't know about shipping.
Al


----------



## Geebs (Apr 30, 2018)

Welcome! I think I would get frustrated not being able to go to a local store to get what I need. I recommend the AMNTS for the grill, its a great tube to fill with pellets!


----------



## Alex Douglas (Apr 30, 2018)

Charlotte, 

Welcome to the forum.this place is a massive wealth of knowledge.

In the UK I’ve managed to find these, hope it helps.

Organic BBQ Wood Chunks By Pro Smoke (Hickory) 
They do different species so you should be okay.


----------



## bluewhisper (Apr 30, 2018)

Welcome to the board! That dual-fuel setup should be quite versatile.

As for wood, try foraging for cuttings of apple, cherry, maple, oak, etc. They call these smokers "stick burners" for good reason; you really can burn sticks and if you're lucky you can find fuel free of cost.

You're going to have fun. Smoke some salmon and your friends will camp on your doorstep.


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (Apr 30, 2018)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Welcome!!  Congrats on the new smoker, sounds like a nice rig!  Sounds like your getting to learn the smoker quite well with all that you've done so far!  Your therm sounds like a good one.
> 
> As far as chips, they do burn to quick in my opinion... you'd be better off to do chunks.  Or, if I were you I'd check on a smoke tube from Amazen products.  They have the pellets to burn thru the tube as well!  You can check this link out if your interested.  I would think they ship to UK, but may have to double check on that!
> 
> http://www.amazenproducts.com/category_s/12.htm


Thanks I think I'm going to try and get the chunks for my smoke box (I saw 1 seller on Amazon called 'Grilling Wood' £20 for a 6-9kg box. 
Thanks for the the recommendation I hadn't come across the smoke tube... I'll prob get it for when i'm grilling steaks, chops, etc provided I can get the pellets. If not I'll have to get a chip box and use chips.


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (Apr 30, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Welcome to SMF!
> I agree, if you can get chunks or even hardwood logs & split them yourself. You would be much better off.
> The chips will burn right up.
> The Amazen tube smoker would work very well in your situation, but as said above, I don't know about shipping.
> Al


Thanks Al, yeah def going to look into getting a smoke tube and I thought about getting chunks and splitting them for when im grilling seemed daft buying two lots of wood when I can kill two birds with one stone :D


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (Apr 30, 2018)

Geebs said:


> Welcome! I think I would get frustrated not being able to go to a local store to get what I need. I recommend the AMNTS for the grill, its a great tube to fill with pellets!


Thanks for the welcome, and advice Geebs. 
I know it is annoying, I literally live on Amazon and have a prime account though, so hopefully I'll be able to find most of what I need on there.


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (Apr 30, 2018)

Alex Douglas said:


> Charlotte,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.this place is a massive wealth of knowledge.
> 
> ...


Thanks Alex... I've spotted those and I'm toying with whether to choose those or the ones by grilling wood on Amazon


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 30, 2018)

With your Amazon Prime, do you get free 2 day shipping to England?
If you do then problem solved.
I live in a small town in Central Florida & if I want anything I have to go the Amazon Prime route.
But it's worth it for sure.
Al


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (Apr 30, 2018)

bluewhisper said:


> Welcome to the board! That dual-fuel setup should be quite versatile.
> 
> As for wood, try foraging for cuttings of apple, cherry, maple, oak, etc. They call these smokers "stick burners" for good reason; you really can burn sticks and if you're lucky you can find fuel free of cost.
> 
> You're going to have fun. Smoke some salmon and your friends will camp on your doorstep.


Thanks for the welcome Bluewhisper. Unfortunately I think I'd make an awful forager, I dread to think what I'd end up smoking :confused:

The smoked salmon sounds great though I will def have to try that! :p


----------



## Alex Douglas (Apr 30, 2018)

I’m not sure how long 2kg will last. Will buy them and let you know


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (Apr 30, 2018)

I get one day shipping Al, on the items that qualify anyway. It's great I'm always on there.

Ah Florida we went a few years ago...would love to go back though two weeks wasn't nearly enough.


----------



## gary s (May 9, 2018)

*







 Good morning and welcome to the forum from a beautiful warm day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*Gary*


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 9, 2018)

gary s said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning Gary, it's afternoon here in England but for once the weather is on our side a lovely sunny day :D

This site is amazing so glad I found it! 
Thanks for stopping by to say Hi :)

Charlotte


----------



## Titus (May 9, 2018)

Hi Charlotte
My local pound shop has Apple wood chips Worthing checking out in your area
Titus


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 9, 2018)

Titus said:


> Hi Charlotte
> My local pound shop has Apple wood chips Worthing checking out in your area
> Titus


Hi Titus 
Thank you so much, you are a star! I will get on that asap!


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 9, 2018)

Welcome Charlotte!

I might suggest looking up any local tree trimming service companies. Surely there is something in your area, and can identify and set aside some appropriate smoking woods for you for little or no cost. Another great place to go visit is any local orchards that grow fruit or nuts. Again the trimmings and deadfall is generally waste, and a jackpot for you. Just be prepared with a saw or other means to do any necessary labor to cut down to size.

My brother has a Chargriller dual fuel, and am very intrigued by it. He loves his, and I have turned him on to the Amazen pellet tube smoker, and it works great in it.


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 10, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> Welcome Charlotte!
> 
> I might suggest looking up any local tree trimming service companies. Surely there is something in your area, and can identify and set aside some appropriate smoking woods for you for little or no cost. Another great place to go visit is any local orchards that grow fruit or nuts. Again the trimmings and deadfall is generally waste, and a jackpot for you. Just be prepared with a saw or other means to do any necessary labor to cut down to size.
> 
> My brother has a Chargriller dual fuel, and am very intrigued by it. He loves his, and I have turned him on to the Amazen pellet tube smoker, and it works great in it.



Thanks for stoppong by Browneyesvictim
Yeah I think I'm going to have to look into sourcing my own wood, £20 a box seems a little excessive.

Yeah I just thought it might come in handy having the propane side too, but I really haven't cooked on it much, perhaps once.
Oh and my other half was cooking Wagyu Burgers on it :rolleyes: whilst I was smoking something...I was like don't you dare lift my hood or touch my fire! :D I like the side burner too, that comes in handy for heating up things quickly or shallow frying. I guess I want to smoke but be able to rustle up other things while waiting on my smoked meat :)


----------

